

MIT cube robots can self-assemble - yeukhon
http://www.latimes.com/science/sciencenow/la-sci-sn-mit-block-self-assembling-robots-cubes-terminator-20131004,0,4903811.story
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=mOqjFa4RskA#t=165
======
yeukhon
You can see additional video on
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mOqjFa4RskA#t=165](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mOqjFa4RskA#t=165)

